
Companies Start to Think Remote Work Isn’t So Great After All - kyle_morris_
https://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-start-to-think-remote-work-isnt-so-great-after-all-11595603397
======
lhorie
Did companies ever consider remote work desirable in the first place? Outside
of the few poster ones (e.g. twitter), I'm pretty sure 99% of companies were
never on board with the idea of long term remote work.

------
kyle_morris_
[http://archive.is/3ngGN](http://archive.is/3ngGN)

